# Red or Golden Wyandotte??



## BriAnna Rose Swanson (Nov 13, 2019)

I got this girl about 8 months ago, she's only 9 months old now. In the beginning I've gone back and forth with my opinion on what she is. I'm leaning more toward a Black Laced Red Wyandotte but part of me thinks she might just be a darker Black Laced Golden Wyandotte. I absolutely love Wyandottes and want every kind! Haha what do y'all think she is?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Whatever she is, she’s gorgeous!
Backyardchickens is a great forum. They helped identify my mixes.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well according to the feed store I got my hens from when they were chicks they are Ameraucana lol mine look just like her and do NOT lay colored eggs  
I’m sorry I’m no help but we love our little hens and yours is just as beautiful


----------



## BriAnna Rose Swanson (Nov 13, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Whatever she is, she's gorgeous!
> Backyardchickens is a great forum. They helped identify my mixes.


Thank you! I'll check out the forum She's the only surviver of my original flock (dogs ) and as she's grown I'm so thankful she made it! She's raised two chicks for me already and is the most amazing layer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure is pretty. She looks like a blue laced Wyandotte to me.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

She’s beautiful! We’ve got the blue Wyandotte but I’d love hens that look like yours.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

BriAnna Rose Swanson said:


> I got this girl about 8 months ago, she's only 9 months old now. In the beginning I've gone back and forth with my opinion on what she is. I'm leaning more toward a Black Laced Red Wyandotte but part of me thinks she might just be a darker Black Laced Golden Wyandotte. I absolutely love Wyandottes and want every kind! Haha what do y'all think she is?
> View attachment 171085
> View attachment 171087


She is a beautiful blue laced red wyandotte. I have a few that look just like her!


----------

